# Berkeley Spring 2009



## Bob (Feb 22, 2009)

Berkeley Spring 2009 on April 25, 2009 in Berkeley, California, USA
February 22, 2009 - 15:10 — Bob Burton
The Berkeley Spring 2009 will take place on April 25, 2009 in Berkeley, California, USA. Check out the Berkeley Spring 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleySpring2009

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/berkeleyspring2009/


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 22, 2009)

Yay! I love Berkeley  Thank you for announcing it Bob!

P.S. - I hope to place in OH this time (and beat Dan? heheh) so I can win something! (And so I can stay the entire time )

P.P.S. - after driving to Stanford and San Francisco, Berkeley is such a short ride


----------



## idpapro (Feb 22, 2009)

Im so happy, im probolly going to go too


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 22, 2009)

Someone needs to beat me at BLD.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 22, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Someone needs to beat me at BLD.



At Stanford you owned everyone by like 20 seconds...I'm too lazy to practice BLD, sorry...but then again, April is pretty far off. No, my teacher give me too much work


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 22, 2009)

Another competition in my vicinity...
I might go.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 23, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Someone needs to beat me at BLD.



Who knows, I might magically appear.


----------



## byu (Feb 23, 2009)

I am going




Hopefully...


----------



## idpapro (Mar 9, 2009)

awwww crap, i cant go anymore!!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 9, 2009)

Coincidentally, I can't either.


----------



## byu (Mar 9, 2009)

idpapro said:


> awwww crap, i cant go anymore!!





Unknown.soul said:


> Coincidentally, I can't either.





Me said:


> I am going
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOO! I can't go, I just realized I'm going to see a play that day. (I am serious)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, 3 people not going...that sucks :\


----------



## byu (Mar 9, 2009)

Please change the date to the day after or the week after! (I know this won't happen, but I really want to compete...)


----------



## moogra (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll probably go.
No magic though


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Mar 15, 2009)

I might go. But I will have to leave at 4.


----------



## byu (Apr 2, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Someone needs to beat me at BLD.



If I can manage to come to the competition (meaning if my parents will let me, which right now they won't) then I WILL BEAT YOU!


----------



## Brian Le (Apr 2, 2009)

Dang, can't go. But I'll be at Nationals


----------



## moogra (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I still compete in multiple competitions say OH and 3x3 if I come late (10:00 ish)? I'm goign to have some problems coming early (9:00). I will try to show up though.
The thing is I'm going to take the train + BART for the first time and it will be harder to find the location


----------



## shelley (Apr 21, 2009)

The schedule is set up so that people who are only competing in 3x3 can show up around lunch time and don't have to stay the whole day. OH will be late morning, so as long as you show up at least 30 minutes before the scheduled start of the event, you should be fine.


----------



## moogra (Apr 21, 2009)

That sounds pretty good. Okay I think I can make it. I can't stay for all of it though but I don't think that matters since there's no way I can make finals for OH and 2nd round is only a maybe.


----------



## byu (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't believe that I won't be at the net two compettions in my area. Is there a berkely fall?


----------



## moogra (Apr 21, 2009)

Traditionally there has (I can recall a 2006-2008 one) but I can't really say anything about it.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm happy that the final for OH is at the end of the day...that means I get to stay the entire time


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 26, 2009)

Woohoo, a lot of fun...I did bad in one-handed...the first round was great though (two 20s solves ) and for sq-1 I got a 21s solve. I want the results...


----------



## Bob (Apr 27, 2009)

Results posted.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Apr 27, 2009)

Bob said:


> Results posted.


haha way ahead of you  
I already checked


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yay! I finally didn't get 10th in sq1. I also got past a round for once.


----------



## Bob (Apr 27, 2009)

edwardtimliu said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Results posted.
> ...



You couldn't be WAY ahead of me. I waited less than five minutes before posting them there and announcing it here.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Apr 27, 2009)

pfft excuses  jk


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2009)

Whoa, who's that there on the page of the winners of events?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> Whoa, who's that there on the page of the winners of events?



Who... Andy Tsao? Lucas Garron?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, who's that there on the page of the winners of events?
> ...



...Dene Beardsley?


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



yeah, i'm pretty sure he got that.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> yeah, i'm pretty sure he got that.


Thank you. 

And even if Dene won something, he's not listed as a winner in my book.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 28, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, who's that there on the page of the winners of events?
> ...





Lucas Garron said:


> Someone needs to beat me at BLD.



That didn't happen, there's always Nationals...


----------

